# Help with Cleaning out a Rusty Offset Smoker



## nako14 (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone have some good tips on how to clean out a smoker that has gotten a little rusty on the inside.  Not the grates, but the walls and doors.  I don't want it to go bad on me, and I want to continue to smoke good food.  Any ideas for restoring and upkeep?


----------



## bigbird1 (Dec 1, 2007)

I usually just put a heavy coat of pam or any other non-stick spray and turn the heat up to 500 for about an hour or so.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 1, 2007)

Cooking the grease on works great on the inside. The out side you need to do  work on.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

Wire brush, by hand,drill or grinder dependidng on how bad it is.

Like debbie and bigbird said, Pam, cooking grease or cooking oil, Will prevent inside rust.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 4, 2007)

I would use a regular electric drill with a round attachment for sandpaper.  Can get the paper in several different grades or coarses.  Afterwards, like everyone else said, spray with Pam and reseason.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

There Is A Product Out There Called Ridorust....dont Know How Sever It Is ..but If All Else Fails..rust Disolves With Acid...then Get The Grinder Or Sander......make Sure Ya Season It Well Like They Are Saying.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 4, 2007)

M80. Light it, toss it in, slam the lid, get away fast.
All loose rust will be in the bottom of the smoker afterward, suck it out with a shop vac.
Oil or spray inside with Pam and reseason.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey now, that there's an idea I never considered... I like the way you think Mike!


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Navionjim... I'll build it.help me out!  LOL!


----------



## navionjim (Dec 10, 2007)

Hay Rich, sorry dude been in the hospital again, gallbladder this time and had it removed last week. Keep checking you mailbox and send me your address one more time. Sorry for the delay.
Jimbo


----------



## buzzard (Dec 10, 2007)

i am a master of this as i had to do several smokers.  the best way is with roloc pads.  its sand paper but only 2" or 3" round.  the best to use is a 90 degree air grinder (talk to a mechanic friend). all these items are small and can get into little spaces.  it will get all but the rust in the pits.  for that i have used navel jelly and some other product (can not remember the name) that seemed to work a little faster but it was a lot more expensive.  the later of the items i purchased at home depot in the paint section next to the acetone, it was on the bottom row.  just look for the most expensive rust remover, the lesser ones work ok but this one was a lot faster and more thuro (i have no idea how to spell that word, hopefully you will know what i am saying), i only had to do it once not 2 or 3 times.

if you dont have the means to that the next best thing i found was aluminium foil.  you will go through it some what quick so dont make big balls of it, once the foil smooths out and fills with the rust you will need a new piece.  i do like this method the best as it is not using chemicals and it probably something you already have around the house.

you will want a respirator or mask as it gets really dusty and you will taste the rust in your mouth and lungs for a few days after words.

however i think i really like the idea of the M80.  im going to try that next time, then finish up any loose ends with the foil.

i am also thinking of genetically altering the DNA in termites to eat the rust


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your troubles, hope you are feeling better soon Jimbo.


----------



## richtee (Dec 10, 2007)

Sent ya an email, Sir. Get weller sooner!


----------



## desertlites (Dec 10, 2007)

M 80 will give u a little more room in there,but a little elbow grease with wire bruch on drill be mo better if u want to salvage it


----------



## navionjim (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks y'all, not doing too bad now it's been 7 days, worst part was parting with the morphine pump and being handed a bottle of vicoden. Thanks for nothing doc! It was a scope procedure so it wasn't too bad just a bunch of little holes.
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Dec 10, 2007)

Closest thing to well done pulled pork EVER!   ;{)


----------

